# Headlight cleaning



## Andro (Nov 13, 2002)

The inside portion of my B13's headlamps have already accumulated a lot of dust and film. I belive it's the reason why i can't get much light out of any bulb that I install. Does anybody know how to clean the inside lens and the reflector? I know you have to take the housing apart but I'm not sure how to.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

You might be able to just take the bulb out, and then use a wire with a cloth on the end to clean it. Are you positive that it is on the inside? I'd try some 'Blue Magic' on the outside of my headlights before taking them apart. It's a plastic cleaner, and works rather well.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah dude, I agree with Shawn, try cleaning the outside first. You can also use that wire and cloth method. 

With my headlights though, The wire and cloth couldnt reach the inside edges so I had to take out the headlights, spray in glass cleaner and swish it all around..scrubbing with the wire and cloth too.

Throw out the glass cleaner and use a hair dryer to dry it out
(To avoid moisture condensation)

Hope this helps


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

if it comes down to it you could always goto the oldschool ways of taking a long strand of cloth jamming it in there until its packed then start twisting


----------



## Andro (Nov 13, 2002)

Sil-8zero said:


> if it comes down to it you could always goto the oldschool ways of taking a long strand of cloth jamming it in there until its packed then start twisting


Sounds good. I think I'll try that. Just wondering if you guys can give me instructions on how to remove the headlamp assembly. BTW, the outer glass is clean already. Need to get inside the assembly to restore the lens.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I took out my headlights just by opening the hood,looking for the bolts that you need to remove (those connected to the headlights)

Also, it would be a lot easier if you take out the grille first and the bulbs connected to it, also the signal lights, so you'd have enough space to reach the bolts.

And you better have the right tools. the bolts are sized 10mm

Good luck!


----------



## Andro (Nov 13, 2002)

Exalta said:


> I took out my headlights just by opening the hood,looking for the bolts that you need to remove (those connected to the headlights)
> 
> Also, it would be a lot easier if you take out the grille first and the bulbs connected to it, also the signal lights, so you'd have enough space to reach the bolts.
> 
> ...


Ok. I'll try that.


----------

